# 6NS v 6NR



## chkafe (Jul 22, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks for your Help!


----------



## allerena (May 29, 2014)

Hi @shawnsheridan I seem to stumble upon your post everywhere lol... 
Thank you for your help.

Could you PM me the information for getting the 9C FSC please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

allerena said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan I seem to stumble upon your post everywhere lol...
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Could you PM me the information for getting the 9C FSC please.


PM sent.


----------



## alex9 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could you please PM me how to get the 9C FSC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alex9 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please PM me how to get the 9C FSC?


PM sent.


----------



## alex9 (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## BO0TN1C (May 20, 2017)

Hey I would like to obtain an FSC code thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BO0TN1C said:


> Hey I would like to obtain an FSC code thanks


PM sent.


----------



## alexcad (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello shawnsheridan,
I'm searching 9C FSC... Can You help me?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexcad said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> I'm searching 9C FSC... Can You help me?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## BMWFanaticRob (May 25, 2018)

Hello Shawn,

It seems as if you're the man when it comes to 6NR requests.

I have a 2015 F33 with NBT and all other goodies. Last 7 of VIN P738284.

Would you be able to hook me up with your 9C FSC contact?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWFanaticRob said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> It seems as if you're the man when it comes to 6NR requests.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## BMWFanaticRob (May 25, 2018)

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

Could you send me some info please ***x1f642;


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

Sorry previous post was to you Shawn, wanted more info on obtaining FSC code for 6NR


----------



## zfan528i (Apr 4, 2018)

*FSC code*

Hey Shawn can you hook me up with a code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rdj said:


> Could you send me some info please ***x1f642;





Rdj said:


> Sorry previous post was to you Shawn, wanted more info on obtaining FSC code for 6NR





zfan528i said:


> Hey Shawn can you hook me up with a code?


PM's sent.


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

Maybe someone here can help me. I have a bmw f34 328i from 2014 with nbt from factory, i did a retrofit of base plate (with option antenna, usb, and video) for snap-in(connect version for iphone 5). I connected everything according to bmw wiring diagram, coded 6nh to 6ns to have EBT. Do you need to add other optioncodes then 6ns?

But when i connect phone to the snap-in it only charges and does nothing further, in the i drive it say not connected. Further i disconnected the usb cable from snap-in and connect just an usb connector and once i do this my usb1 disconnects to so i have none.

This make me think its just a coding problem but what is it or is it something else


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

Deneyer said:


> Maybe someone here can help me. I have a bmw f34 328i from 2014 with nbt from factory, i did a retrofit of base plate (with option antenna, usb, and video) for snap-in(connect version for iphone 5). I connected everything according to bmw wiring diagram, coded 6nh to 6ns to have EBT. Do you need to add other optioncodes then 6ns?
> 
> But when i connect phone to the snap-in it only charges and does nothing further, in the i drive it say not connected. Further i disconnected the usb cable from snap-in and connect just an usb connector and once i do this my usb1 disconnects to so i have none.
> 
> This make me think its just a coding problem but what is it or is it something else


You're not gonna tell met that there is no one but me that has this problem and no one knows how to fix it!!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Including this thread, you have 4 others, all asking same thing:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=12665752&postcount=97

https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=23546527&postcount=8

https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=23549501&postcount=13680

https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=23549942&postcount=1112



For Snap-In Adapter, you need to have HU_NBT VO Coded for 6NF, then check and make sure these FDL Codes in HU_NBT are set:

API_IPOD_VIDEO = both
API_USB_VIDEO = both
USB1_IPOD_AUDIO = auto
USB2_IPOD_AUDIO = auto

If you are expecting Plugin function (i.e. Video and iPod Out GUI) though, that's not happening since support for it ended with the iPhone 4S 30pin connector as the Lightning connector does not support analog video.


----------



## dvtechservice (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm searching 9C FSC... Can You help me? Thanks


----------



## surly (May 27, 2008)

Looking for a little guidance and I'm thinking this thread might do it instead of starting my own.

I have a 4/2011 production 535xi with CIC, the large screen, combox and some other options. It's a Canadian version with specific options:

S609A Navigationssystem Professional Navigation system Professional
S610A Head-Up Display Head-up display
S620A Spracheingabe Voice control
S639A Vorbereitung Handy komplett USA/CDN Preparation f mobile phone cpl. USA/CDN
S655A Satellitentuner Satellite tuner
S677A HiFi System Professional DSP HiFi System Professional DSP
S697A Area-Code 1 für DVD Area-Code 1 for DVD
S6AAA BMW TeleServices BMW TeleServices
S6ABA Steuerung Teleservices Control for Teleservices
S6FLA USB-/Audio-Schnittstelle USB/Audio interface
S6VCA Steuerung Combox Control for Combox
S6WAA Instrumentenkombi mit erweitertem Umfang Instrument cluster, expanded equipment

I might be interested in 6NR, but I don't know exactly what it will get me with CIC. I don't know if 6NS is available. I don't know if I have 2G or 3G cellular. I'm not certain if CIC was ever able to receive traffic information with a BMW subscription or not.

I admit to being confused by the options and combinations of options available with different hardware. I wouldn't mind a better interface to my iOS phone via bluetooth or USB, but I'm not sure if the old CIC can do much more than it does already.

I'm not looking for free 6NR, but if it is useful I may be looking for a working paid source.

Thanks


----------



## dvtechservice (Mar 28, 2014)

I just installed 6NR. 6NR is BMW Apps. It works on both CIC and NBT radios. With it you can use the iDrive to control BMW web radio, Iheart radio, TuneIn, etc, installed on your IPhone when plugged-in. No cradle is required. To get it, you will need to purchase a 9C FSC, install, and code your head unit. PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## surly (May 27, 2008)

dvtechservice said:


> I just installed 6NR. 6NR is BMW Apps. It works on both CIC and NBT radios. With it you can use the iDrive to control BMW web radio, Iheart radio, TuneIn, etc, installed on your IPhone when plugged-in. No cradle is required. To get it, you will need to purchase a 9C FSC, install, and code your head unit. PM me if you have more questions.


OK - the catch is, in 2019 what apps constitute "etc..." on an ancient CIC? I know it's an extreme example, but I don't want to spend hundreds to find out that I can now use MySpace on CIC. The 6NR demo videos I've seen featuring CIC are from 2010-2012 and people have iphone 3S with cradles, showing how you can add one of five canned messages about being in your BMW and needing gas soon to your facebook feed - big deal.

Further - I've found that things like album art, being able to correctly use playlists in Spotify or Tidal seem only half baked for me (but better for some). I'm not sure what, if any, influence adding 6NR and/or 6NS might have on this stuff working better.

When I use a playlists I see things like being on "song 84/-125". My primary phone is Apple - I'm not sure if I'm seeing "Apple-isms", or CIC being too old, or what. But I've seen screenshots of folks with much better integration than mine.


----------



## dvtechservice (Mar 28, 2014)

I would suggest to download the BMW Connected app to your iPhone. There you can see which apps are available. You should be able to use most apps in or out of your car without upgrading to BMW Apps 6NR. However, to control and view those apps on the iDrive system you will need to upgrade.


----------



## Landratte (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm searching 9C FSC... Can You help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Landratte said:


> I'm searching 9C FSC... Can You help me?


PM sent.


----------

